# Newbie here!



## Arabian07 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey everyone!Some of you might reconize my username from another forum.My name is Carolyn,but some ppl just call me Carol.I'm 16 and live in sunny Florida!  I own 1 Arabian gelding which I keep at my aunt's house with her 2 horses.She has an Arab/Qh mare and a Paint gelding.My horse's name is Desie and he is 7.He has been at the trainer's for a month.He is doing fantastic!I just took him for our very 1st trail ride yesterday!I'm excited to meet new ppl on here!Thanx for reading!

~Carol~


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!! Aw, I bet your horse is adorable!!


----------



## Arabian07 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you!I am gonna try and figure out how to download some pics!Desie is a chestnut with 4 stockings and some markings on his face.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome Carolyn  I wish I was in Florida, its brrrr cold here. My mom lives near Orlando during the winter, I need to go visit.


----------



## Arabian07 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks!My mom lives like an hour from Orlando.I live with my aunt on the west coast most of the time.
It's getting cold tonight!It will be a high of 55 for us tomorrow!It was 85 yesterday.I do wish it would snow here!lol


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WElcome! have fun posting!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!  

Lyne


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi there and welcome  looking forward to seeing some pics of your horse


----------



## Arabian07 (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanx everyone!!!  
I tried uploading pics and it said that there is some sort of error. :?: I'll give it a try later.


----------

